# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Merkel spekülatör yerine piyasaları yaktı

## bozok

*Merkel spekülatör yerine piyasaları yaktı* 


20.05.2010 - 08:57 /* Gazeteport*

*Almanya'nın açığa satışları durduruması ardın piyasalarda kabus yaşanırken euro yine dip seviyeleri gördü. İMKB'yi ise 19 Mayıs tatili kurtardı.*

Almanya'nın çıplak açığa satış işlemlerine getirdiği yasaklama ile dünya piyasaları bir kez daha alt üst oldu. Açıklama sonrasında ABD'de mortgage icralarının rekor seviyeye ulaşırken dün Avrupa ve ABD borsalarında değer kayıpları arttı.

Bir Maliye Bakanlığı sözcüsü, Almanya hükümetinin ülkenin en önemli 10 finans kuruluşunda çıplak açığa satış işlemlerini yasaklandığını bildirmesi ardından yaşanan panik havası ile ABD'de S&P 2010 yılı kazançlarının tümünü geri verdi. Gece başlayan yasak, banka hisselerinin yanı sıra euro bazlı hükümet tahvili CDS'lerini ve euro bazlı hükümet tahvillerini de kapsıyor. Yasak 31 Mart 2011 tarihine kadar devam edecek. 

Gün sonu kapanışlarına bakıldığında Dow Jones Sanayi % 0.63 değer kaybederek 10.444 seviyesinde, S&P 500 Endeksi % 0.51 değer kaybederek 1115 seviyesinde ve Nasdaq Bileşik Endeksi % 0.82 değer kaybederek 2.298 seviyesinde tamamladı.

Japon Maliye Bakanı'nın deflasyon ile ilgili uyarıları ve Avrupa'daki borç krizleri ile ilgili endişelerinin sürdüğünü açıklaması Asya borsalarına düşüş getirdi. Asya'da Tokyo Borsası günü düşüşle tamamladı. 

Japonya'da Tokyo Borsasının temel göstergesi Nikkei 225 Endeksi yüzde 1,54 (156,53 puan) değer kaybederek, 10.030,31 puana geriledi. Tokyo Borsasındaki düşüşte, Japonya'nın ilk çeyrekte beklentilerin altında yıllık bazda yüzde 4,9 büyümesi etkili oldu. 

Asya'da Hong Kong ve Singapur Borsası yüzde 0,5, Avustralya Borsası yüzde 1,4, Güney Kore Borsası yüzde 1,3 oranında değer kaybederken, Hindistan Borsası yüzde 0,5 oranında değer kazandı.

*AüIKLAMALAR CDS'LERİ YüKSELTTİ*
Dün Almanya Başbakanı Angela Merkel'in Avrupa borçlarına dair spekülasyonlara karşı harekete geçme çağrısı yatırımcılar arasında endişeyi artırınca CDS'ler yükseldi. 

Yatırım derecesinde 125 şirketi izleyen The Markit iTraxx Europe Index 9.5 baz puan artışla 120.6 baz puana geldi.

*TATİL TL'YE YARAMADI* 
19 Mayıs nedeniyle tatil olan yurtiçi piyasalarda yaşanan sarsıntı etkili olmazken TL yönünde değer kaybı arttı. Dün Avrupa'da borsalar % 3 gerilerken ve euro-dolar 1.22'nin altına inerken, TL de uluslararası işlemlerde hızla değer kaybetti. Dolar-TL 1.60'a, euro 1.96'ya kadar yükseldi.

Sabah açılış itibariyle Bankalararası piyasada satışta dolar kotasyonları en düşük 1,5800 lira, en yüksek 1,5810 lira seviyesinde bulunuyor. 

Dolar kotasyonları saat 09.05 itibarıyla alışta en düşük 1,5730 lira, en yüksek 1,5750 lira, satışta en düşük 1,5800 lira, en yüksek 1,5810 lira seviyesinde işlem görüyor.

*ENDEKS AüILIşLA İKİ GüNLüK KAZANCINI GERİ VERDİ* 
İMKB Bileşik Endeksi birinci seansta, salı günkü kapanışa göre 1.210,13 puan düşerek 55.768,12 puan seviyesinde açıldı. 

Hisse senetleri, bu seviyede ortalama yüzde 2,12 oranında değer yitirdi. 

Böylece, geçen cuma gününü 55.747,88 puandan tamamlayan endeks pazartesi ve salı günü gerçekleşen artışlarla aldıklarını geri vermiş oldu.

Uluslararası piyasalarda ABD ham petrolünün varil fiyatı 70 dolar seviyelerinde işlem görüyor. 

ABD ham petrolünün varil fiyatı Haziran ayı teslimi Asya'daki işlemlerde şu sıralar 44 sentlik artışla 70,31 dolardan satılıyor. 

Londra Brent tipi ham petrolün varil fiyatı Haziran ayı teslimi ise 18 sentlik düşüşle 73,87 dolardan işlem görüyor.

...

----------

